# Configuration D'un PowerMac G4 En FTP



## imthebestcool (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour Je vous explique. 
J'ai un PowerMac G4 QuickSilver 2002, 1.5Go RAM, 40Go(Disque De Démarrage),80Go(Ensemble De 2 Disque Dur En RAID 0), 933MhZ PowerPC G4 Processeur Avec Mac OS X Leopard Server 10.5.8 et j'aimerais l'utiliser comme Serveur FTP. J'aimerais pouvoir utilisé mon disque dur de 80Go(RAID 0) Pour le stockage via mon Mac Mini. Tout cela m'est déjà possible mais seulement connecter au même réseau Wi-Fi. J'aimerais que mon ami avec son iMac sous lion, de chez lui, puisse accéder a mon disque dur de 80Go(RAID 0) Brancher en IDE dans mon PowerMac G4. Bref, Je partage déjà le disque dur de 80Go mais j'aimerais le rendre accessible a tout le monde via FTP s'ils ont un user name et un mot de passe valide. J'aimerais que lui, avec son iMac sous Lion sois capable, de chez lui voit le disque dur de mon PowerMac G4 monter sur son Bureau. J'aimerais que vous me montriez comment configurer tout cela avec Mac OS X Leopard Server 10.5.8 et comment lui pourrais y accéder. 

Désoler Je Ne C'est Pas Si Tout Cela Est Clair.

Merci Infiniment.


----------



## lappartien (15 Avril 2012)

vu le nombre de choses que t'aimerais bien...je te donne un lien Y'a tout dessus mon gars.http://www.osxfacile.com/transmit.html


----------



## imthebestcool (15 Avril 2012)

Ce site est excellent mais je n'est pas de Serveur FTP et il faudrait que j'en créé un. Ton site montre Seulement comment ce connecter a un Server. Mais moi j'aurais besoin d'apprendre comment mettre en marche un Server FTP.

Merci


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2012)

si ma mémoire est bonne, OS X Server intègre déjà un serveur FTP. Tu n'as donc pas de soft à rajouter, il suffit juste de le paramétrer correctement.
Par contre, si tu veux qu'on y accède depuis l'extérieur, il faudra faire une redirection dans ta box.


----------



## imthebestcool (15 Avril 2012)

Tu as l'air de bien t'y connaitre mais, je ne suis pas très bon! Peux tu m'expliquer ''Redirection dans ta box'' et aussi a tu un tutoriel pour paramètrer mon Server Correctement.


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2012)

Pour le serveur FTP, regarde ICI. C'est pour 10.6, mais je pense que c'est la même pour 10.5.

Pour la redirection, c'est simple:
- Ta machine, chez toi, a une adresse IP privée (du type 192.168.X.X).
- Cette adresse n'est pas joignable depuis l'extérieur.
- Il va donc falloir que ton pote se connecte chez toi via ton adresse publique (que tu peux connaitre en allant sur http://www.monip.org). 
Pour poser les choses, disons que ton adresse privée est 192.168.1.100 et ta publique est 12.13.14.15.
Ton copain va donc se connecter chez toi avec ftp://12.13.14.15, sur le port 21. 
Il faut donc dire à ta box que tout se qui se présente sur l'adresse 12.13.14.15 en ftp (port 21), doit être redirigé sur l'adresse 192.168.1.100 sur le port 21 aussi


----------



## imthebestcool (15 Avril 2012)

Pour configurer le server FTP je regarde sa Maintenant! Mais pour la configuration entre les deux adresse IP je ne sais pas comment faire :S Tu as une petite idée toi  !

Tu me sauve la vie toi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h53 ----------

Mon FTP Est maintenant allumer avec un Point Vert et je peux me connecter dessus a l'aide ton mon adresse IP chez moi ! Cela veux dire que mon FTP est configurer ? Il me reste juste a faire ce que tu dit pour mon ami! Mais je ne sais pas comment faire pour que mon adresse IP Extérieur ce rejoigne a mon adresse IP de mon réseau tu peux m'aider ?


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2012)

quel fai?


----------



## imthebestcool (15 Avril 2012)

Je suis connecter avec mon Mac Mini sur mon PowerMac G4 avec l'adresse de l'ordinateur connecter sur mon réseau. Tu as parler que j'avais besoin de configurer quelque chose pour rediriger l'adresse IP externe sur mon adresse IP Interne sinon mon ami ne pourras pas ce connecter au Disque Dur Sur mon PowerMac G4. Tu peux m'aider a configurer cela s'il te plait?

Merci


----------



## imthebestcool (16 Avril 2012)

Plus de réponse  ?


----------



## drs (18 Avril 2012)

ah pardon...un peu occupé 

Bon, si tu arrives à faire fonctionner ton FTP en local, c'est déjà bien. Mais quel est ton fournisseur internet? (pour la redirection, c'est plus simple de savoir de quoi on parle)


----------



## imthebestcool (19 Avril 2012)

Mon fournisseur Internet est Videotron, Je suis au Canada. Mais j'ai entendu dire que pour que lui ''monte'' mon disque dur de chez lui il y aurais un moyen plus simple que le FTP est-ce vrai ? Sinon y a t'il un logiciel créé par Apple ou a cette effet pour créé et monter un disque dur a distance via internet. Deplus j'ai un adresse IP WAN et LAN fixe ! Et j'ai rediriger les ports : 3283,5900,5988 vers mon PowerMac. 

Merci!


----------



## Invité (19 Avril 2012)

Pour le partage (exclusivement Mac), très simple d'utilisation il y a Wired Client et Serveur.


----------



## drs (20 Avril 2012)

imthebestcool a dit:


> Et j'ai rediriger les ports : 3283,5900,5988 vers mon PowerMac.
> 
> Merci!



Le ftp requiert les ports 20 et 21.
3283: apple remote desktop
5900: vnc
5988: utilisé aussi par apple remote desktop
Ces 3 ports sont utilisés par ARD pour la prise de main à distance, mais pas pour le partage de fichiers.


----------



## imthebestcool (22 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Pour le partage (exclusivement Mac), très simple d'utilisation il y a Wired Client et Serveur.



Je l'install des maintenant et je regarde tout sa ! Est-ce que j'ai besoin de rediriger des port vers mon PowerMac ou tout est déjà configurer via le logiciel ? De plus, Lui de chez eux sera t'il capable avec le Finder directement de ce connecter a mon Serveur ou il aura lui aussi besoin de Wired Client et Serveur ? 

Je les télécharger et je ne suis pas complètement sur comment le faire fonctionner surtout la partie : ''Avancé'' des réglages et L'URL du Serveur. Si tu peux m'aider ce serait gentil!!


----------



## Invité (22 Avril 2012)

imthebestcool a dit:


> Je l'install des maintenant et je regarde tout sa ! Est-ce que j'ai besoin de rediriger des port vers mon PowerMac ou tout est déjà configurer via le logiciel ? De plus, Lui de chez eux sera t'il capable avec le Finder directement de ce connecter a mon Serveur ou il aura lui aussi besoin de Wired Client et Serveur ?
> 
> Je les télécharger et je ne suis pas complètement sur comment le faire fonctionner surtout la partie : ''Avancé'' des réglages et L'URL du Serveur. Si tu peux m'aider ce serait gentil!!



Si c'est toi qui partage il te faut le serveur. 
Les autres sur Mac (uniquement) doivent installer le client.

Il faut effectivement autoriser Wired a se connecter dans le coupe-feu et rediriger les ports de ton routeur : La plage 2000-2002 (ou les ports 2000/2001/2002) en Udp et en Tcp sur ton ordi

Pour les préférences tu donne un nom à ton serveur
dossier partagé : tu glisse le dossier ou le disque a partager

Utilisateur : un admin (toi) avec un nom et un MdP, et par exemple "Invité" avec un MdP. Dans "privilèges" tu détermine les droits et dans "limites" tu peux imposer un débit max.

Avancé tu ne touche à rien, tu peux décocher "enregistrer le serveur" Dans "transfert" ne coche pas "autoriser non crypté"

Système : utilisateur (ton compte de l'ordi ou Wired). Groupe "deamon" et tu coche "lancer au démarrage"

Tu donne à tes invités l'adresse IP (publique) statique et le MdP


----------



## imthebestcool (23 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Si c'est toi qui partage il te faut le serveur.
> Les autres sur Mac (uniquement) doivent installer le client.
> 
> Il faut effectivement autoriser Wired a se connecter dans le coupe-feu et rediriger les ports de ton routeur : La plage 2000-2002 (ou les ports 2000/2001/2002) en Udp et en Tcp sur ton ordi
> ...




D'accord mais sur l'ordi client, la personne doit-elle rentrer wired://LAD.DRE.ESS.EIP/ ou seulement /LAD.DRE.ESS.EIP/ dans le logiciel Client. Car j'ai tenté tout a l'heure et cela me faisait un erreur. De plus ce logiciel fonctionne t'il s'y la personne n'est pas sur le même réseaux ? 

Merci !!


----------



## Invité (23 Avril 2012)

Les clients rentrent ton adresse IP publique avec le nom et le MdP que tu as créé 
Donc évidemment ça fonctionne quand on pas sur le même réseau.


----------



## imthebestcool (24 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Les clients rentrent ton adresse IP publique avec le nom et le MdP que tu as créé
> Donc évidemment ça fonctionne quand on pas sur le même réseau.



Donc Si j'ouvre les ports que tu ma dit et que je configure tout comme il le faut! Il sera a mesure de ce connecter sur mon disque dur! Génial! Je test sa aujourd'hui et je t'en reparle !!


----------



## imthebestcool (24 Avril 2012)

J'ai tout configurer mais je crois que j'ai un problème! Tu peux m'aider


----------



## daffyb (24 Avril 2012)

imthebestcool a dit:


> J'ai tout configurer mais je crois que j'ai un problème! Tu peux m'aider



Si tu essayes depuis le même réseau, sans passer par l'extérieur, ça ne fonctionnera pas.
Comment procèdes tu ?


----------



## Invité (24 Avril 2012)

On revoit vite fait les préférences :
Statut






Préférences




Utilisateurs




Avancé




Système


----------



## imthebestcool (25 Avril 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> Si tu essayes depuis le même réseau, sans passer par l'extérieur, ça ne fonctionnera pas.
> Comment procèdes tu ?



Oui effectivement j'était sur le même réseaux ! 

Merci je lui envoie le lien !!


----------



## imthebestcool (25 Avril 2012)

J'ai tenté avec un Mac a l'extérieur et cela ne marche pas non plus. Vous voyer un erreur ?


----------



## Invité (25 Avril 2012)

On peut essayer 2 choses :
Redirige ton serveur à la même adresse que sur ma copie d'écran. L'adresse IP extérieure c'est celle que tu donne à tes potes.

Essaie de te connecter en local (dans Wired client ton mets ton adresse DHCP ou ton adresse fixe) qu'on voit si c'est pas aussi un problème de redirection de port ou de FireWall. 
Donc si tu es derrière un routeur ton adresse doit être 192.168.1.1 ou un truc du genre.


----------



## imthebestcool (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 
J'ai rediriger comme tu ma dit et cela me connecte ! Mais je ne peux pas transférer de fichier, C'est seulement une discussion regarde !


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2012)

Clique sur "fichiers"


----------



## imthebestcool (26 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Clique sur "fichiers"



Wow, Génial ! Mon Serveur marche! Mais Seulement en réseaux local  Je n,est pourtant pas modifier l'adresse IP du serveur pour 127.0.0.1 et tout fonctionnais a merveille avec mon adresse IP Local. Maintenant que tout a fonctionner en local, a tu une petite idée de ce qui cause le problème pour en réseau externe ? 

Je te remet des photos pour te montrer les changement et que tout marche en local.


----------



## Invité (26 Avril 2012)

Tes clients doivent se connecter sur ton adresse IP externe.
Si ça marche en local, mais pas sur réseau, essaie de désactiver le pare feu 
Si c'est pas ça, c'est la redirection des ports


----------



## imthebestcool (27 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Tes clients doivent se connecter sur ton adresse IP externe.
> Si ça marche en local, mais pas sur réseau, essaie de désactiver le pare feu
> Si c'est pas ça, c'est la redirection des ports



Comment on désactive le pare-feu :S ? Étant sur Mac je ne c'est pas ce que c'est!

Merci Bien!


----------



## Invité (27 Avril 2012)

Je ne connais pas la version "serveur"
regarde dans menu pomme/prefs système/sécurité


----------



## imthebestcool (27 Avril 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne connais pas la version "serveur"
> regarde dans menu pomme/prefs système/sécurité



Je ne suis plus sur la version Server. Je suis maintenant sous OS X Léopard 10.5.8, De plus dans sécurité, il est indiquer toute les connexion entrante sont permise. Tout les ports sont rediriger (2000-2001) vers mon Power Mac G4 pourtant impossible de ce connecter a l'externe


----------



## Invité (27 Avril 2012)

imthebestcool a dit:


> Je ne suis plus sur la version Server. Je suis maintenant sous OS X Léopard 10.5.8, De plus dans sécurité, il est indiquer toute les connexion entrante sont permise. Tout les ports sont rediriger (*2000-2001)* vers mon Power Mac G4 pourtant impossible de ce connecter a l'externe



Il faut aussi le tcp/udp 2002 sur ton Mac


----------



## imthebestcool (28 Avril 2012)

Tout Marche bien pour l'instant ! Je vais pouvoir l'utiliser. Mais J'ai maintenant des Ami sur PC qui veulent joindre le serveur. Y a t'il quelque chose compatible Mac-PC pour partager un disque dur ? De plus est-il possible de vraiment monter le disque dur sur le Mac Client comme sur mon image ci-dessous mais pas seulement en local. 

Merci


----------



## imthebestcool (28 Avril 2012)

J'aimerais que lui de chez eux puisse être sur son bureau (Le Finder) et qu'il puisse par le menu 'Aller' Sélectionner 'Se connecter au serveur' puis voir le disque dur comme sur mon image précédente. Peux-tu m'aider.


----------



## Invité (28 Avril 2012)

L'intérêt de Wired c'est de fonctionner via l'Internet et pas seulement en local.
Non, je ne connais rien pour PC
Non, je ne sais pas comment monter un disque dur à distance.


----------

